# Correction Doses Not Working!



## allisonb (Nov 25, 2009)

Up to 14 this morning with no explanation!  Had normal breakfast and normal humalog dose plus some correction to try and bring BS down.  Tested two hours after breakfast and still up at 13....what's going on!  Have tried another correction dose since but still no movement.  Guess it's just one of those things, can my insulin requirements really have increased so much over night!  I have my lucozade to hand for the anticipated crash down in an hour or so!

Ax


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Fingers crossed for no crash, but decent levels soon Allison!


----------



## allisonb (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you Northerner.  Starting to go down slowly now.  11.3 at last check a few mins ago.  Only had two slices of toast this morning though and so far have had 40 units of insulin which seems like a lot for me.  Just another diabetes blip I expect!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Alison,

Did the injection go OK? 

My friend Dave said sometimes the dammed stuff can take a while to get round the system if it goes into hard tissue. 

Keep some hypo stuff nearby in case your bloods sink quickly.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Allison

i find when I have correction doses with a meal, my blood sugar about 4 hours later is where it should be, but it takes about 3 hours for the insulin to really kick in and bring my levels down lower than they were before eating.  If possible if I am high I try and have the insulin about 30 mins before eating to get my levels down quicker - this is easier said than done though.

Hope things are back down to where they should be


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Allison,

This is the nightmare that i've been trying to contend with the past few weeks so I know exactly how you feel! I find breakfast the biggest pain in the you know what with high readings 2 hours post breakfast. I need at least 30 units for one bowl of cereal  I used to take 8 units so you can see this is also a huge amount like you taking 40 units for 2 pieces of toast. Was told at my last appointment if I'm taking over 30 units to split the dose and take the second lot 1 1/2 - 2 hours later I find this worked sometimes but others i'd still have to do a correction dose on top of the two split doses as well.Also I've been trying to do my injection a bit ealier so it has time to work before I eat.  

My correction dose before I was pregnant was 1 unit to bring me down by 3mmol over the space of 2-3 weeks it went from that to 1 unit to bring me down by 2mmol and is now 1 unit to bring me down by 1mmol so it really does just happen over night. Your almost in your third trimester aren't you? I think your a few weeks behind me if I remember rightly. Hope some of that helped.

Emma x


----------



## allisonb (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice guys.  Had a nightmare afternoon starting with a hypo (1.3) with no warning signs at lunch time.  Then took me most of the afternoon to sort myself out as BS kept going up to a reasonable level and then suddenly dropping for the remainder of the day.  Finally went to bed on a 5.2 with usual dose of Levemir and woke at 10.4 this morning!  Aaarrrggghhh!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 26, 2009)

Arrghh it's so frustrating isn't it! As soon as you think you know what your doing it all changes again, although at least low's don't do any damage to the baby like high's.Hope it sorts itself out soon. 
xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 3, 2009)

How do u figure out how much to take for correction doses, and what happens if it doesnt work or feels like its taking forever to do anything? 
if i ever have a high it usually takes under an hour to sort but i dunno if that means im taking too much insulin? 
everytime i have had a high it has never run higher than an hour, and never shows up in my urine... does this make a differencce. I tried googling about how long ur bm has to be high b4 it starts to affect the little one, didnt get anything on that though. 
I think I must be the only one worrying about the most random stuff


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2009)

Generally the effect high bs have on bumps is that they grow big - but does not really have any detremental affects on development of major organs etc. Only thing is if you have had high bs throughout pregnancy your lil one may born producing too much insulin and will have low bs. Even though I had HbA1c's of 6.5 throughout - this still happened to my lil one. This can also happen to non-diabetic mothers - there were a few in SCUBU while I was there. Usually they sort it in 2-3 days.


----------

